#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-25
<byonk> acman, 有買最新的humblebundle嗎!!
<zhenbeiju55> ~
<lainy> byonk: LOL
<zhenbeiju55> 额，弱弱的问下，你们怎么交流的，半天没人说话
<wisag0d> 恩
<wisag0d> 這邊基本上都蠻少人的
<ElWuilMer> C3s4r: es interesante esto no crees.??
<C3s4r> ElWuilMer, hmmm
<ElWuilMer> Por que no implementamos alla.??
<C3s4r> ElWuilMer, para nada
<C3s4r> ElWuilMer, todos somos iguales
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-26
<byonk> 誰要 Humble Bundle Gift
<byonk> 15$ 買了
<byonk> 喔~Trine 有600多mb
<wisag0d> 真是冷清阿
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-29
<rick__> 請問 MUSBHDRC host driver 是用在 otg 的嗎?
<rick__> 如果我的硬體只想拿來做  ehci controller, 是不是可以把 otg, gadget 還有 musb 都關掉啊 ?
<kengyu> ethan_tw, qoo
<ChuSiang> 大家早安... XDD
<byonk> @~@
<tamsuiboy> 應該是晚安吧...
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-30
<wujie_> 各位怎么答辩阿
<tamsuiboy> who
<wujie_> 各位好
<tamsuiboy> welcome
<byonk> 地震!
<ltroot> 感受不到QQ
<byonk> http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V6/seismic/Data/quake/EC0430163557050.html
<ltroot> 高雄沒fu XD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-01
<tamsuiboy> join #ubuntu-hk
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-23
<hugokuo>  台灣有JUJU 的 中文文件嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-24
<jackden> 早安
<byonk> 早
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 这里都是台湾同胞吗
<user8888> ？
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-25
<chenwj_> hi
<chenwj_> 在 ubuntu 11.04 有辦法裝 gcc 4.6 嗎?
<chenwj_> 我在 apt-cache search 只看到 gcc 4.4/4.5
<hugokuo> from source code ?
<chenwj_> that's one way
<chenwj_> 我想問有沒有 binary 可以直接裝
<user8888> hi
<kalijason> tt
<kalijason> hello?
<darkx> chenwj_: 應該有 deb 可以裝，要找一下
<chenwj_> darkx: 不需要了，謝謝 :p
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-26
<china-xiaoji> 大家好
<china-xiaoji> 大家好？
<darkx> 你好 ：D
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-27
<lysone> logger url
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-28
<bb__> 安
<JengYiC> 終於找到之前視窗 title bar 消失的原因 : compiz 特效的視窗裝飾會不定時出問題, 目前暫時解法就是登出登入或是關閉視窗裝飾再啟動即可. 
<JengYiC> 這個問題很難收集錯誤訊息. 看過 log 沒看到相關的訊息. 請問有沒有好的方法蒐集這個問題的系統狀態? 想填張 bug report 請高手幫忙.
<JengYiC> 說真的這不算緊要問題 ^^;
* BlueT_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu@Taiwan 正體中文使用者社群 | 12.04 Released! | UTC+8, UTF-8 | ubuntu-tw.org | launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Jobs: http://0rz.tw/zM9gU | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-29
<yao_ziyuan> guys, long time no see! i finally made something awesome! https://sites.google.com/site/phoneticallyintuitiveenglish/
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-22
<skraito> hi any True Jesus Church taiwan here
<skraito> ?
<Toomore> COSCUP 2013 開放原始碼貢獻者專屬報名方案 歡迎申請 http://registrano.com/events/coscup2013-osc-vip
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-23
<y> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-24
<skraito> hi all
<crack> 有人么？
<crack> Ubuntu-cn进不去吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-27
<NeolNeol> hi
<NeolNeol> anyone can help?
<NeolNeol> anyone can help? how to play .trp files?
<skraito> oh thats tripwire definetly 0x81
<skraito> from us
<skraito> :p
<skraito> lol 0x71
<skraito> hi any our chinese fellow wanna join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71
<skraito> ure welcome
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-28
<vipzrx> 大家好
<vipzrx> 有人遇到这样的问题吗？
<vipzrx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611340/
<vipzrx> 有人吗？
<skraito>  hi all anyone would like to join our whitehat hackers team channel ##0x71 everyone is welcome
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-21
<brli> 論壇有各種廣告...
<Ubuntu-ceo> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel irc.oftc.net #0x71 #0x71.org , visit : http://0x71.org , channel rule : Please dont said #channel and paste url , you will be kick by bot, msg skraito-0x71 if you been ban. For #ubuntu you'r ceo is one of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Core Member see this : http://0x71.org/0x71-xc-our-list-of-our-team/ , come to irc.oftc.net and use AstaraOS 
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-22
<iris> ttt
<walkingice> @.@
<isacloud__> @.@
<lancetw> @.@
<isacloud__> 話說星期一的那則 Ubuntu-ceo 是認真的嗎? 乍看之下以為是 spam
<RJHsiao> 哪則？狀況外...
<isacloud__> RJHsiao: 這週一下午六點的 irc
<RJHsiao> isacloud__: 剛好那時沒掛在線上...Orz
 * RJHsiao 想睡
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-24
<PY> 請問各位： 自從我的ubuntu升級到14.04後，新酷音有自動選字的功能 （每打一個字就要選一次），實在很令人困擾～這問題可以怎麼解決～？（已爬文）
<a0000778> PY: 這是要人工自己選字的意思？
<PY> 對～～
<PY> 每打一個字就會自動反橘（？） 必須要手動選字才能再打下個字
<a0000778> PY: 那可能是輸入法差異 找找看 漢語 裡面有沒有你熟悉的輸入法
<a0000778> PY: 或是把 酷音 的 單純注音模式 打開(但是即使你不選字也可以繼續打)
<PY> 謝謝您的建議！但不好意思，想請問這該怎麼打開？--->  ''酷音 的 單純注音模式''
<a0000778> PY: 右上角 藍色的酷音圖示(記得切好輸入法)->右鍵->設定
<a0000778> PY: 選字頁籤裡面第一個選項
<PY> 嗯！我看到了！但囧的是 原本這選項就有打勾了
<PY> 或是 我把ibus移除後再重裝 不知道會不會比較好 （我只想的到這個笨方法）
<a0000778> 你把他勾掉 儲存再打開看看...
<a0000778> 或是新增輸入法 漢語(Bopomofo) 看看符不符合你的習慣
<PY> 居然成功了 謝謝您Q____Q (話說我之前也有按過 可能是沒有儲存）
<PY> 感謝你解決了一整天因為輸入法而煩惱不已的我～
<PY> PS. 我之前是裝 12.04在隨身硬碟裡，用的時候都頗順暢很少當掉，但裝了14.04後，覺得比較容易當機（尤其是安裝軟體的時候）
<taihsiang> PY, 我沒有遇到這個問題  我是從13.10升上來的
<PY> 請問～您也是把ubuntu裝在隨身碟/硬碟裡嗎
<a0000778> 我是在GUI多人同時登入的情況下當過一次(連文字模式都進不了了)
<taihsiang> PY, 我裝在硬碟裡  (為什麼我覺得這問題怪怪的，除了硬碟和隨身碟，還有別的安裝方式嗎? o_O)
<PY> 了解～我和我另一個同事原本是從12.04從中端機下指令直接更新，但死當，只好都砍掉才裝成功的
<a0000778> 還有隨身硬碟
<a0000778> 12.04 硬碟上沒當
<PY> 嗯～可能我表達的不夠清楚 因為有人是直接裝在筆電或桌電裡 （沒有同時掛載雙系統）或是裝在virtual box裡面
<a0000778> 不過12.04裝隨身碟好像比較容易當?(我是直接被重開了)
<taihsiang> PY,   got you!
<PY> 嗯嗯！12.04裝隨身碟滿容易當的～但我覺得裝在隨身硬碟裡有比較順暢 運行速度也比較快些
<taihsiang> PY, 我是整台筆電都是ubuntu
<a0000778> 我是桌電
<PY> 了解～～！謝謝～因為我也不是讀資訊相關科系 一些專業用語我比較不會表達
 * taihsiang 也不是資訊相關科系
<a0000778> (自學萬能
<PY> 真的～就是一切靠自學～！^^
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-25
<langhunm> hi  大家好
<langhunm> http://imagebin.org/307401
<langhunm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327884/
<langhunm> 帮忙看下 怎么能支持中文显示
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-26
<yohaha> 14.04好用嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-27
<a0000778> 14.04 圖形界面下的檔案/資料夾管理工具(叫什麼來著?) 在遇到一些特殊字元([, ,]等)時 似乎有無法操作的情況？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-22
<freakinput> Hello. I want to type Chinese by SCIM. I've change to SCIM from ibus in Setting, but it didn't work.
<RJHsiao> You should logout and re-login. The changed setting will be effect after re-login.
<RJHsiao> 你要重新登入，輸入法的變動才會生效
<freakinput> 我試過了，還是無法切換成SCIM，我看還是繼續用iBus好了……
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-26
<peter93412> hi?
<peter93412> 現在有人在線上嗎？
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]
<youzi>  main()  这个提示什么意思
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]
<youzi>  main()  这个提示什么意思
#ubuntu-tw 2017-04-27
<mysterin> ls
<mysterin> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2017-04-29
<ss821010ss> z
<ss821010ss> z
<ss821010ss> z
<ss821010ss> z
<ss821010ss> z
<ss821010ss> z
#ubuntu-tw 2018-04-23
<Keon_MY> halo
<Keon_MY> 哈嘍
#ubuntu-tw 2020-04-20
<jvava> 有人装过odio吗？我用snap装了后启动闪退，系统是debian10
